# strange humping



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

i have one tank for the resting females, in there at the moment are 3 femals all who have had litters so i know they all are female. but i keep catching one of them humping the others. is this a dominance thing?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

simple answer, yes. this behaviour is observed in lots of other animals too. my female Guinea pigs do it all the time. no need to worry.


----------

